# Time for noms/subs for October...



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Time for some nominees, and some great pics. These are due by *October 31st*.

Photos: You can submit one piranha picture (for POTM, sponsored by Aquatic Sanctuary) and one non-piranha picture (for NPOTM) to me via PM. Please make sure that they are not posted elsewhere on site, and please also make sure that you don't reveal that they belong to you until after the voting period has concluded. Though I would prefer that submissions were 800 x 600, I have noticed that the PM box autoresizes them to 640 x 480 (or something along those lines) anyway, so just make sure that the pics would translate well to 640 x 480 when resized.

Nominations: You may nominate people for MOTM. The only exceptions are the people who won between November and December of last year, and the winners of this year so far, "Site Moderators", Admins and Webmasters (Team P-Fury is still eligible). (That having been said, you may nominate anyone you want from the *September* list at this point and if they happen to win, so be it, they will simply be removed from this competition.) You may choose to nominate them in this thread or via PM. If our list is longer than ten, some nominees may be pruned (especially those who haven't posted in *October*, those who are currently suspended or banned, or those who have been suspended or banned during that month). I won't prune too much, though, unless we have a ridiculous list that's hard to wade through.

A thought on nominations: Sometimes I like to do a theme for my nominations. One month, I did moderators (actually, that's been a theme for me in a lot of months). Another month, my theme was "guys who help out in the reptile section". I've also had sillier themes, like "me and a bunch of spambots so that Taylor would cap the nominees at this point and I would win". (Taylor thought it was funny, but realized that I wasn't all that serious.) Think hard about this--if you see someone who's busting their balls on the site, but never gets appreciation for it, nominate them. If you see someone who's helped you quite a bit in the recent past, give them a nod. If you see someone who's made 2000 posts in the last three hours, smack them around a bit.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

BUMP!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

For the record--it's 8:11 a.m. here now...anything I receive after midnight tonight will go toward the November contests.


----------

